# Spoiler Delete



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

Got around to removing my spoiler. Got four 3/8" and one 3/4" nylon plugs from Home Depot. Got some matched paint from paintscratch. Matches great, but I didn't bother clearing it since I'm getting the holes welded/painted in a month. I had to widen the holes on the trunk lid slightly because they were oblong and wouldn't fit the plugs.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice, alot of folks will just leave it like that.


----------



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

It looks so cheap with the plugs, but it looks even cheaper with the spoiler.


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm thinking of having this done to my car. the body work would be done by a professional. in for a penny, in for a pound. that spoiler is an american joke, my opinion. I would like adding an extension to the trunk to increase the aero package for high speed driving stability. has anyone done that?


----------



## grifter95 (Nov 28, 2012)

Am I the only one that actually likes the factory spoiler? Would not dream of removing it unless I was installing a better one!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

grifter95 said:


> Am I the only one that actually likes the factory spoiler? Would not dream of removing it unless I was installing a better one!


Everyone has different tastes, to me, the SAP spoiler looks better than the factory one it has a kind of 69ish resemblance to it. Personally I don't like the spoiler delete.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Personally, I think the QSM and PBM are the only colors that pull it off well. Either way, I like the spoiler. I just wish it didn't block the rear view as much as it does.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If you can.. try to find another trunk lid and have the work done on that one... that way you can go back if you choose.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Everyone has different tastes, to me, the SAP spoiler looks better than the factory one it has a kind of 69ish resemblance to it. Personally I don't like the spoiler delete.


I think so too...

Bill


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I wish the OEM spoiler was a little less cumbersome looking but I don't find it obnoxious. I think the rear of the car looks a tad short without a spoiler. I also like the additional brake light because in SC tailgating is considered a sport.


----------



## othrwmn (May 4, 2009)

Looks good! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## justinswrx (Jul 26, 2011)

The GTO just looks so much sleeker and cleaner with the spoiler removed. Here is mine fresh after the spoiler delete.


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

Much more aero. how can you not like that great look?


----------



## Wilhito (Oct 8, 2009)

Looks great! I always wanted to do that on my PBM, but it just looked iffy. TR is a great color for a delete.


----------



## 7d4gto (Feb 1, 2013)

*pbm no spoiler*

here is mine no spoiler ! i love it with out


----------



## Desire (Apr 2, 2013)

This car without a trunk spoiler looks to plain and boring, so you have to compensate for it by add a roof spoiler to give it a new look.


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

Jhp v1 lip spoiler. Made in Australian, kind of hard to find though.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

^ Man, that looks so much better than the factory spoiler. I prefer either that or spoiler delete on the 04-06 cars personally.


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

ALKYGTO said:


> ^ Man, that looks so much better than the factory spoiler. I prefer either that or spoiler delete on the 04-06 cars personally.


thanks, only negative with the jhp v1 is that it doesnt use the existing mounting holes. You'll have to drill new ones or plug the existing ones. You can always get the jhp v2 or mavman spoiler though. They use stock mount points

Couple side profile pics.


----------

